

Sony Pictures Presents: The Propaganda Model [pdf] - cinquemb
http://cryptome.org/2014/12/sony-wurlitzer.pdf

======
matthewwiese
Cryptome contains a lot of interesting information. If you enjoyed the linked
pdf, just navigate to the main site and check out the rest.

------
xnull2guest
I'm not sure that Bill Blunden is writing in a style that will communicate his
point in the most effective way to those who aren't already "in the know", but
it's refreshing to see another broad summary with new citations (Garden Plot
was a new sound bite for me).

------
personZ
Not only does this pdf contain zero information, there is no reason for it to
be in PDF format.

I have to imagine that the few people who voted it up thus far did so while
avoiding actually loading a PDF, but assuming that it has some substance: I
mean...it's a PDF. Surely it must be full of rich graphics and charts, right?
Nope, several paragraphs of text.

~~~
xnull2guest
This is standard for cryptome. Honestly I don't know why they do it that way.
I do not think there is a good reason. It might be because they don't want
content crawled or something (does that reason even make sense - probably
not...)

The PDF however, contains a bunch of information. I would read what it links
to.

